# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Fiber World - Name in flux

## TealStarZippers

Hi all. New to the forum as a registered user, but have been lurking through for about a month now. My first map is a sort of collaboration between my fiber artist friends as we lamented the fact that we were always visiting "Sleeve Island" and the "Tink Mountains" and there was no map of these places. Slowly but surely I've been adding things to this map. Will always take criticism and suggestions since ya know, we're all beginners at some point and how else shalt one learn?

----------

